# [gelöst] Notifications unter Xfce ausschalten?

## sprittwicht

Seit meinem letzten Update erscheint regelmäßig ein Symbol in der Taskleiste, unter dem Mitteilungen von Programmen zusammengefasst werden (z.B. KMail-Fehlermeldungen, Gradle-Build-Hinweise in Android Studio).

Finde ich kolossal nervig, kann man das irgendwie abschalten?

Verantwortlich scheint das Update von x11-misc/notification-daemon Version 0.5.0 auf 3.14.1?Last edited by sprittwicht on Wed Nov 16, 2016 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sprittwicht

Erledigt, notification-daemon durch dunst ersetzt...

----------

